# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Are there any Budgett frog Books out there?

## phoebe froggy

Just feel that I need to get one,I have read all the info online,several fact sheets etc but I need to know more

----------


## Kurt

I think some horned (pac-man) frog books cover them.

----------


## John Clare

Kurt is correct - several pacman books cover Budgett's frogs too because they are quite closely related.

----------


## Julia

The pet store near me had 5 books on frogs.  One of them was dedicated to Pacman frogs...I spent some time going through the books and was never able to find more then a paragraph or two on  Budgetts Frogs.  If you are able to find a book with useful information please let me know! The only thing I learned from reading the books (that i did not read online) was that you SHOULD provide a land area with at least 6 inches coco husk.  This area is for the frog to brumate/hibernate.  They will dig down into the substrate and create a cocoon of protective skin around themselves.  In captivity this can last 1- 3 months.  In the wild its said they can stay like that for close to a year...or until the next big rainfall.  If you fail to provide this area for your frog he will most likely develop a skin condition.  I am no expert on Budgetts Frogs, I am just passing on the information I read.  Hopefully someone who has kept Budgetts frogs for a decent amount of time can chime in and correct me if my information is wrong/outdated.  (The books looked ancient!)

----------


## whiffer01

If you need a book on budgetts frogs, you can get one off amazon. :Wink:  http://www.amazon.com/Horned-Frogs-B...5539899&sr=1-1

----------


## Kevin1

I believe that's one of the books Julia was talking about which have limit info. I've browsed through and purchased many of these horned frog books and the info is hardly enough. The land area isn't neccesary as long as you brumate them once a year. I would however suggest at least a rock or something to get out briefly if needed.

----------


## whiffer01

> I believe that's one of the books Julia was talking about which have limit info. .


 It might have been. I just tought I would show it so maybe if she did not read it, she could.

----------


## Julia

I appreciate the link...but it is one that I have already read.   :Smile:

----------


## whiffer01

ok. I have book that has a little info on the budgetts frog, a few paragraphs and some nice pics. but the book is mainly about horned frogs.

----------


## Kevin1

That's about all you'll find unfortunately..

----------

